# Detecting humidity



## spineofgod9 (Jun 17, 2005)

Is there any way of knowing the level of humidity without a guage?


----------



## Macano (Jun 17, 2005)

A gauge would be the only reliable/accurate method to know what the humidity is. You could estimate it, I guess. If the substrate is dry, no moisture on the enclosure wall, etc, you know it is dry. But the exact humidity would be unknown. I guess if your substrate was very wet, moisture and condesation on the walls, and it doesn't evaporate after a long period, you'd be likely 80% plus. A gauge is the best method, but unless you have a very picky species, it shouldn't be a problem not having a gauge.


----------



## Orin (Jun 17, 2005)

There are chemicals that change colors at specific humidity levels but you'd save a lot of money, time and risk --many reactive chemicals pose health risks-- if you stop by radio shack and buy a humidity meter for fifteen or twenty dollars. (Also, you may not be allowed to purchase certain chemicals unless you are a teacher or own a business).


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2005)

You can get a humidity gauge for less than $10. Try Home Depot or Lowe's or even a pet store. I have a digital one that also tells temps in two different locations and it cost less than 20. My wife is an Industrial Hygienest so I get to play with some cool stuff she brings home. Part of her job is indoor air quality so I get to check out some cool gadgets that tell me all kinds of stuff about my mantis room. It also shows me that my cheap humidity gauge is actually pretty accurate.


----------



## spineofgod9 (Jun 21, 2005)

Thank you very much for your replies, I have t. sinensis and a carolina mantis; (seperately housed, of course) what is the proper humidity for these species?

Thank you ahead of time


----------

